# proof covers



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

I'm curious: is there an improvement in the quality of your bread if you use an acrylic proof cover as opposed to the bottom of one of those plastic boxes you can get from places like Wal-Mart and K-Mart? The price differential is quite large and it seems to me that the two would work equally well. Thanks.


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Okay you got me what is an acrylic proof cover exactly???


----------



## daavery (Dec 9, 2001)

proof covers a re clear plastic boxes ( no bottom) for covering loaves while in final proof.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

any "cover" will do, no need to by anything fancy. you can use any non pourus cover.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

You can invoke Calvin Trillin's wife Alice's Law of Compensatory Spending here. It works like this. You go into a store and see a wide screen tv that you decide you have to have, but it's $2800 bucks. By not buying it, and by spending $275 on a cheap 27" model, you have $2525 you can spend on something else, even if you didn't have the $2800 to begin with. It's perfect. By not buying those outrageously expensive acrylic proof covers, you can spend the money on something else, even if you couldn't afford the acrylics in the first place. BTW, I just bought Ed Woods' book on sourdough and he has a description of a heated proof box made out of a cooler.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

geez, the money i save each and every day!!!

that may be why the hardware store is such a great place to shop for odd cooking gear!

at the restaurants i work at we get fish tubs, rectagular plastic containers 5 inches deep or so and just under the size of a half sheet pan. 
the greatest thing since sliced bread cause they ship the fish in them and we get to keep them for storage!!!
and proofing too!:bounce:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

My lack of such devices is not based on cost, but space. My "kitchen" is now a zero sum enterprise. For everything I bring in, I have to take one thing out  Plastic wrap seems to work for me.


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

Thanks, everyone, for responding. You confirmed my suspicions and saved me money too! ... A friend always said his girl friend must have saved thousands of dollars she didn't have by buying clothes on sale!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

It's just another useless gadget, like an egg slicer, or a garlic peeler. Definitely save your money.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Yes! Thats right folks! If you send me $29.95 cash I'll tell you the secret of my new proofing device. It's called bague plastique. Note the French spelling. Makes the bread taste better. Hurry while supplies last!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Koko,
Is it a "space age plastic"? Will you have an infomercial with a host who has an english, or french accent? Can I pay in five easy payments of 19.99?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Nope, Svad, it's space age "plastique"! Note the spelling.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Oh, silly me...........

I'll take seven! Do you overnight them?


----------

